

Behind the Google Goggles, Virtual Reality - Cadsby
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/23/technology/google-glasses-will-be-powered-by-android.html?_r=1&ref=technology

======
andybak
A guess. The likely demographic of early-adopters are also statistically
likely to require prescription lenses. I also doubt the initial versions will
cater to people who need prescription lenses.

I do hope that they've factored this in to their sales projections.

------
sixQuarks
I could totally be wrong, but I feel strongly that this is going to flop big
time.

This sentence sums it up: “It looks really weird to outsiders when you watch
people navigate these spaces,”

I think most people will be too self-conscious to use this in public.

~~~
ericflo
I'm not so sure. People sure look silly (well crazy, really) when they talk
into a bluetooth headset walking down the street.

~~~
camtarn
Indeed. All Google need to do is convince people that augmented reality
headsets are the tools of a powerful, wealthy businessman and they'll fly off
the shelves :)

------
VMG
What is the input going to be like? Speech recognition and motion detection
via CV seem to clumsy to me - I'd love to have a small controller in my
pocket, something like a wireless touchpad or a joystick.

~~~
wr1472
Bluetooth to your android phone could be an option?

